
Credit Card Validator - A jQuery Plugin To Detect & Validate Credit Card Numbers - noob007
http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/03/jquery-credit-card-validator-jquery.html#.T2iqBTdC7QB.hackernews
======
noob007
Direct Link If You Prefer: <http://paweldecowski.github.com/jQuery-
CreditCardValidator/>

